# wii release list errors



## madri1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Some nfo's are missing in the wii release list section :
228
227
222
221
219
199
196
105

and there are problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with some roms that have a bad information in the data "language" sometimes it's written "en" sometimes "eng" and most of time "English" (by example)

some filename are missing too (it's written tbc):
193
212
213
216
219
221
222
227
237
238


----------

